# Hi, just joined



## 9mm+p+ (Apr 24, 2006)

I found this doing an online search for AP ammo tests so I'm much more into the firearms end.  Neither of us have any martial arts experience to speak of though.  My wife is a wrestler though but part of what she does is that yucky pro stuff they don't like here.  
Gunwise though we have 55, split about half and half between pistols and rifles.  Just 2 are shotguns.  Most handguns are semi auto law enforcement and personal defense type stuff.  Except for a couple of AR15's, a CETME and a couple of AK's the rest are all old military bolt actions which I collect to some degree.  
Anyway that's us so when I'm here it will be sifting thru the firearms section.  Thanks, Marvin


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome, 9mm!  I'm sure you'll find a wealth of info here.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here.
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Lisa (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome 9mm, another gun enthusiast is always welcome.  Look forward to your posts! :wavey:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome~! 

Enjoy the Board and Glad you're here 

~Tess


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome and glad to see you here!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## MJS (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome!! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk! Enjoy!


----------



## green meanie (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!  Do encourage your wife to join too.  We have quite a few wrestlers too.  :wavey:  What kind of 9mm firearm do you have?   I used to have a Ruger, but traded that in for a 9mm Glock.

- Ceicei


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 9mm+p+ (Apr 24, 2006)

She's not much into guns, but I'll try.  9MM wise we have 7, 2 Beretta 92's, a Glock 17, Bersa thunder 9, Sig 226 (my favorite of the bunch) an old Jennings, a Ruger P89.  Glock, Sig and Ruger all have night sights, sig and Ruger have Hogue grips.  Everything else is stock.  We have a couple of 45 1911's, a Balista Molina (argentine version of the 1911), Sig 220, Bersa thunder 45 and the newer Taurus 24/7 in 45.  From there it goes to some 380's, a trio of 32's, and a pair of Walther P22's which we have a blast shooting.  One Desert Eagle but it's just 357 mag.  Besides those it's a couple of S & W's, one 38 and one 357, a Taurus ultralite in 38 spec and then just some older break open 38's from years ago that I still think are neat. 
9mm+p+ is the screen name a moderator at the HK94.com message board gave me since he'd seen me buy some one day.  I actually prefer the 45's and am trying to decide between another sig in 357 sig or 40 S & W.  Until now I've stayed with the traditional older calibers.  Thanks for the welcomes.  Marvin & maybe even Patti I hope


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 24, 2006)

welcome and yes encourage your wife to join.
There are a few of us here that do enjoy the pro stuff
My I ask which federation she belongs to ? If you dont want to answere that one its ok


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome.  Enjoy!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Howdy!  So are you 115 or 124 +P+?  

Also, pm me or post in the firing range what you think about the 24/7 .45.  Looking into that or the Springfield XD.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Apr 24, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Howdy!  So are you 115 or 124 +P+?
> 
> Also, pm me or post in the firing range what you think about the 24/7 .45.  Looking into that or the Springfield XD.
> 
> Jeff



Hey Jeff, stop ganking the thread and start a new thread in the firearms section


----------



## Henderson (Apr 24, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Hey Jeff, stop ganking the thread and start a new thread in the firearms section


:rofl:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Help! Help!! I'm being oppressed!!!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 24, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Help! Help!! I'm being oppressed!!!



I would officially tell you to hit the RTM button but oppression is not in the MartialTalk Rules! :rofl:


----------



## 9mm+p+ (Apr 25, 2006)

She's Patti Powers.  She works for GLWWA out of Michigan and wrestles for Lady Victoria out of Ohio.  If you want I can send you info for her groups and internet stuff.  There's even patti videos out now.  Thanks


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 25, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to MT.  Happy posting.

V/R

RIck


----------



## Gemini (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, up until I read "Marvin", I thought I was reading a post from my brother-in-law. 

So welcome to MT, Marvin!


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## still learning (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello, Welcome ane enjoy the forums.....Aloha


----------

